# Barn & Bed Down Photos! Where do your horses live?



## minihorse (Oct 30, 2018)

I just wanted to say Hi and let you know you'll be seeing me around the forum more and more. I'm the Lead Technical Admin to keep things working, and backing up Mona and Vertical Limit in keeping all the wild parties fun.

*I thought it would be fun to have an on-going photo thread of your barns or where your horses bed down. So share a few photos, great to include your minis in them too!*


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 30, 2018)

My little ones are all paddocked throughout the year. No barns or stables here ( not yet anyway) . I do have day yards in case I need to confine anyone for any reason.


----------



## Equuisize (Oct 30, 2018)

This is our place when we first moved here 11 years ago. Michael had to construct stalls, for all the kids,
as it was just a large open cavern. Previous owner built it for a shop where he did lazer cut outs and various
other projects. 
Stalls are all 10x12, tongue and grove divider walls with stainless steel chew rails, matted stalls and aisle ways 
Everything is screwed together so it can easily be re-conformed at any time. 
I'm sure I've more 'lived in' photos but didn't have to search for these. 
Outdoors the stallions are in 50x60 paddocks with an aisle as a secondary line of defense between them and the girls.
We don't breed any longer so we and they are all retired. The 'kids' range in age from 7 to 18 now. Where did those years go?


----------



## SBrown (Oct 30, 2018)

Here is where my mini's used to live. Barn was custom built for them but would still work for full size horses or other animals. Barn was 30' x 90'. Inside stalls had rubber mats for flooring with shavings on top, attached feed bunks and automatic waterers. The boards between stalls were removable for situations where more room may be needed. The stalls were 10' x 10' and outside pens were 20' x 15'. The stalls were made so there was an outside pen for every 2 inside stalls. We primarily used the barn for foaling, photo shoots and boarding outside mares. In the front of the barn there was a feed room and a tack room, both 10' x 10'.

Our property is currently for sale. If interested the MLS # is 13942485.

https://matrixmedia.ntreis.net/medi...0&Size=3&exk=2fc4c88bd6137bc7ca96f00ed5d1c194
https://matrixmedia.ntreis.net/medi...1&Size=3&exk=2fc4c88bd6137bc7ca96f00ed5d1c194


----------



## lbrochu (Oct 30, 2018)

We had a quonset hut on our property when we bought it. Once we cleaned it out thoroughly, turned it into a "barn" for the horses to use when they have to come in from their paddock. Two stalls, one that has some outdoor space (about 12'x18') and one that is completely covered (about 14'x16'), a 6'x18' storage area, water to both stalls and open on both ends for good airflow, flooring is 1" rubber stall mats over the existing floor. I keep shavings in one stall . . . no bedding in the other.


----------



## Tess (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi everyone! Here is a picture of our lean-to shed when we were just building it. I do not have any current photos of it, but this is what it looked like, it is much larger now than when this picture was taken. We keep our 2 minis in a large paddock with a large lean-to that can also keep them inside on those blustery winter days!  

Sorry for the funny stretch to the photos, they were taken with an old phone!


----------



## candycar (Oct 31, 2018)

Our barn is a converted tractor barn. All raw board surfaces are "chew proof". It's 16X24, with a 8X8 new addition of separation stall we call the Taj Ma'Stall. A large pea gravel dry lot leads to the pasture.


----------



## Shari (Oct 31, 2018)

Because Maggie ended up with Cushings, IR and foundered on me a few years ago, she now has to stay in a dry lot.

Bought a used Board and batten shed for her.


----------



## DrivinTime (Oct 31, 2018)

Our minis have their own stalls in a home-built shed that is ugly but sturdy and warm in the winter...
.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 31, 2018)

Shari said:


> Because Maggie ended up with Cushings, IR and foundered on me a few years ago, she now has to stay in a dry lot.
> 
> Bought a used Board and batten shed for her.


Shari, it's good to hear from you. I've thought of Maggie often and wondered how she is doing.


----------



## chandab (Oct 31, 2018)

Little Kings Cat on Top



__ chandab
__ Feb 19, 2011





I have a couple different sheds and a little barn, but the last shed I built with some help from my MIL. [Hubby just set the posts for me so they'd be plumb]


----------



## Jeannie B (Nov 1, 2018)

Heres an older barn...nice new coat of color last year made it pop.


----------



## Foxhaven (Nov 1, 2018)

Moved to Westcliffe, CO, and built the barn of our dreams. Two minis, a guardian donkey, and two saddle horses (gaited). Life is generous!










And driving a mini led to larger things...





Hmmm. Embedding URLs of images does not appear to work.


----------



## Zergling (Nov 2, 2018)

Some nice barn setups in here.

Our mini barn is in the middle of some upgrades. New sliding doors all around, trimmed in metal to discourage the chewers. Since I leave the doors open during the day except in the worst of weather, I needed something that wouldn't beat around in the wind like hinged doors. Tied and latched back they still managed to come loose and beat around. Plus, bored horses would pull on them. The sliders are awesome.

The boys and girls all have their own doors with a small paddock which is then connected to their own pastures which are in turn split in half. They can all get into shelter at any time and I can restrict their pastures for better control. Its been working out well.


----------



## madmax (Nov 2, 2018)

I really like your remodeling ideas.
May I ask about your bay roan, do I see striping on the barrel? Is there King Supreme in the genes?


----------



## Zergling (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks Madmax. I wish I knew. I have no information about him at all. No papers. I got him as a foal from an older woman who was rehoming her herd due to illness and she has since passed.


----------



## minihorse (Nov 3, 2018)

Equuisize said:


> This is our place when we first moved here 11 years ago. Michael had to construct stalls, for all the kids,
> as it was just a large open cavern. Previous owner built it for a shop where he did lazer cut outs and various
> other projects.
> Stalls are all 10x12, tongue and grove divider walls with stainless steel chew rails, matted stalls and aisle ways
> ...




Those are such pretty horses, and they do live well. That is a very nice barn for them.


----------



## minihorse (Nov 3, 2018)

I would love to quote everyone on this thread and tell you how awesome your horses are and where they live. They are very lucky to have each of you as their humans.


----------



## minihorse (Nov 3, 2018)

Foxhaven said:


> Moved to Westcliffe, CO, and built the barn of our dreams. Two minis, a guardian donkey, and two saddle horses (gaited). Life is generous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you just upload and not use the link button? That seems to work best.


----------



## amysue (Nov 5, 2018)

We gutted our old integrated heifer barn and put coral panel stalls on the inside row. There are cement alley ways on either side and in the middle, where the poles are for support I repurposed the calf stalls into mini stalls. The outside is open where the feed bunk used to be. We plan on intalling roll up curtains on that side. There is a row of box stalls on the outside of this barn for full sized horses. The front of the barn has a room on the right side with my stallion stalls (used to be box stalls for calving), in the middle is the tack and feed room that opens from the outside and has a door to the stall side and on the left is my grooming bag and office. It used to be the feed/wash room when it was a calf barn.


----------



## Zergling (Nov 5, 2018)

Nice setep Amysue. Lots of space in there


----------



## minihorse (Nov 7, 2018)

Those are really impressive looking. All of you are taking such good care of your horses, and other animals.


----------



## Charlie Horse Acres (Nov 8, 2018)

This is the outside of the barn. These are 10X20 foot runs.





This is the inside....excuse the mess! 




Mares on the south side and stallions on the north. All stalls except 2 are 10x10 and the 2 are 9x10. The area in the middle is big enough to practice jumping or whatever when I have the PVC round pen set up. Horses have their own barn on the other side of the property. No mixing. Grass is fescue so the breeding horses don't get pastured. The goal is to put a giant dirt round pen out the back of the barn for more play time, stallion and mare time, driving practice....etc. Also want to get a small sand round pen for exercise and muscle building.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 8, 2018)

Amy sue, you are really getting into the horses. No calves any more?


----------



## amysue (Nov 9, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Amy sue, you are really getting into the horses. No calves any more?


Oh...we've expanded on the beef operation as well. We finally got access to more of our pasture (family drama) and put on a nice group of Angus heifers and some Galloway cows. We still raise holstein steers and replacement calves. Things are getting out of control busy in every direction lol. We are doing 4 weekly farmers markets moving the meats, opened a farm stand and expanded the boarding operation. We're up to 40 horses (including 10 boarders), about 100 cows (including calves, steers and heifers) 30 sheep and now hubby is into goats lol. The goat meat is very popular. I filled the old milk parlour with meat rabbits (90) and there are still birds and cats of all sorts running around here. This place is literally a zoo! Hopefully things will settle down a bit and I can get back to other things like checking in here more often.


----------



## Zergling (Nov 10, 2018)

Charlie, do you have large horses as well or just minatures/ponies? Great barn BTW.


----------



## Shari (Nov 10, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Shari, it's good to hear from you. I've thought of Maggie often and wondered how she is doing.


 Hi Marsha,

She was doing a lot better, pretty much back to normal. I had surgery a couple of weeks ago, so my Son came to help and not sure wither she got or ate her meds but has back slid a bit.
Now I am able to do the farm chores again, will see if she improves. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Nov 12, 2018)

Here are our contributions. . I have a humble but love-filled shedrow type barn. It has three slots that are approximately 8'×14'. Backside enclosed, and hopefully I'll finish the short sides by the end of the month. ('Tis a cold wind that's been a blowin' recently!!)

It has a dirt floor....and that dirt floats EVERYWHERE. Coats all surfaces, tack, hay, a fine skim on water buckets, up your nose....yeah.

I'm using Hurricane Florence's visit to address that issue. I've cruised neighborhoods and brought home a couple small pieces of ruined carpet to install face side down. This week my husband found a GIANT piece that covers two entire slots!!

As you can see, this carpet is very, very stained. It smells like !!! My cat won't be adding to the stink because Cash still isn't letting her into the barn. How will I resolve this?? Every time I clean, I'll dump the cleaning bucket in the barn and scrub it down. I don't like dumping bleach/Lysol water outside because it ruins the environment. I'm making an exception for this!!

The first picture is Spanky's stall right after I stripped it. He stays pretty cozy in there. I believe Cash (the Koolie dog that you see in two of the pictures) has influenced him in the last year. Cash is a Prima Donna and does NOT like to get wet. I mean, doesn't like to get wet like goats and cats don't. So now Spanky spends more time inside the barn than outside, if it's raining.

Oh, by the way....since this is my first post in many months (this year??)......HEY Y'ALL!!!!!


----------



## secuono (Nov 26, 2018)

Mine sleep wherever, but usually in the barn yard.


----------



## minihorse (Nov 26, 2018)

How neat. Love your land that you have for them. That photo of the great Pry and the horse is just adorable. Would make a great card cover photo.


----------



## SampleMM (Nov 27, 2018)

This is my farm. Sample's Majestic Miniatures. We are located in Corry, PA and are just one mile from the NY line. I have way too much grass, lots of different turnouts and pastures.


----------



## Jlowe69 (Nov 28, 2018)

Rebel is my gelding & Skye is my Philly. In the winter, the sides of the corral get covered to keep the wind out. They do sleep in the barn at night.


----------



## Martino1 (Dec 1, 2018)

Angie said:


> I just wanted to say Hi and let you know you'll be seeing me around the forum more and more. I'm the Lead Technical Admin to keep things working, and backing up Mona and Vertical Limit in keeping all the wild parties fun.
> 
> *I thought it would be fun to have an on-going photo thread of your barns or where your horses bed down. So share a few photos, great to include your minis in them too!*


----------



## Little Hooves (Dec 23, 2018)

Puck standing outside the barn.


----------



## Sam (Dec 23, 2018)

Equuisize said:


> This is our place when we first moved here 11 years ago. Michael had to construct stalls, for all the kids,
> as it was just a large open cavern. Previous owner built it for a shop where he did lazer cut outs and various
> other projects.
> Stalls are all 10x12, tongue and grove divider walls with stainless steel chew rails, matted stalls and aisle ways
> ...



Those horses are beautiful and that barn is better than some people homes I've seen photos of. You sure do take good care of your minis.


----------



## Equuisize (Jan 3, 2019)

Thank you Sam!


----------



## Sam (Jan 8, 2019)

Are there anymore photos of the homes for the minis? I've been looking at these often.


----------



## Millie and The Boys (Feb 13, 2019)

My husband fenced in an area in front of my full sized geldings stall. We put down shavings over the sand. Millie hangs out during the day in a dry lot adjacent to the big boys. She seems to like her stall.

Can’t seem to upload the pic. Says it is too large.


----------



## minihorse (Feb 13, 2019)

Do you know the file size? In KB? Look for 5KB as that is the highest setting right now.


----------



## WantAMini (Feb 13, 2019)

lbrochu said:


> View attachment 39235
> View attachment 39236
> We had a quonset hut on our property when we bought it. Once we cleaned it out thoroughly, turned it into a "barn" for the horses to use when they have to come in from their paddock. Two stalls, one that has some outdoor space (about 12'x18') and one that is completely covered (about 14'x16'), a 6'x18' storage area, water to both stalls and open on both ends for good airflow, flooring is 1" rubber stall mats over the existing floor. I keep shavings in one stall . . . no bedding in the other.



This is a great idea that I had not entertained when thinking of getting one or more horses.


----------



## Sam (Feb 13, 2019)

I love that idea of a hut like that.


----------



## Junkman (Mar 28, 2019)

This is the inside of our barn, that houses our two Mini's and our 6 goats

The goats have an area they can get away from the horses if need be


The horse stalls are to the left and right in the pictures. The horses are in the common area and can go in and out to the dry lot or the pasture


----------

